# Froyo flavours



## moonunit (7/7/15)

Mods if there is a thread about this please merge

So after my recent expedition with Fruitloop flavours trying almost everything I could get my hands on, except Looper, which is still on the cards, I have realized that chasing a certain flavour can become a pricy game and I may have missed out on many other flavour types... 

I have been intrigued by the new froyo flavours out there, I am still to see something that is locally produced though and would like to get people's thoughts on them. I have also noticed there are different flavour types of froyo. Any short reviews would also be great.

I am not really a true fruit flavour fan, and have mostly been using desert and baked flavours.

Tl;dr what Froyo flavours do you recommend and is it worth it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (7/7/15)

From @Tom's from Germany comments, the froyo from Nick's Blissful Brews is very good. Available from Sir Vape, but highest is 6 mg.


----------



## moonunit (7/7/15)

@Andre that was one of the flavours I was eyeing out. Anyone tried it and can comment on its flavour profile


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (7/7/15)

moonunit said:


> *I am not really a true fruit flavour fan, and have mostly been using desert and baked flavours.*



same. 



Andre said:


> From @Tom's from Germany comments, the froyo from Nick's Blissful Brews is very good. Available from Sir Vape, but highest is 6 mg.



Yip....i like it a lot, good alternative to Cereal style vapes. I enjoy NBB juices, especially Swag and lately the FroYo. Their Loop Ninja is not as good as Looper or Aisle 7 Nora's dream....but another good alternative.

FroYo....well, it is what it is....great Blueberry Frozen Yoghurt flavour. But the fruit is not overpowering. It's on my re order list.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom (7/7/15)

moonunit said:


> @Andre that was one of the flavours I was eyeing out. Anyone tried it and can comment on its flavour profile
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really dont think that you waste money getting this. If you enjoy cereal style, you will probabaly enjoy this one too. 

However.... I have no comparison yet. First and only FroYo juice so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/15)

SkyBlue has a frozen yogurt coming out soon, not sure when though.


----------

